# Crealkaline



## Spud (Feb 21, 2007)

Anybody tried this new creatine out? Any thoughts? One of my friends said he gained about 7lbs in a month since starting it.


----------



## nni (Feb 21, 2007)

it is kre-alkalyn. it is not new. and there is no way to gain 7 pounds of muscle off of creatine in a month. a significant percentage of that weight is water or fat or both.

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/kre.html


----------



## katt (Feb 21, 2007)

I have tried it - and I personally love it and it's effects.. Very long lasting pumps after your workouts...   I used it for about 3-4 weeks while I was doing my heavy lifting, I thought it was great!   I'm not currently using because I'm cutting, but I definitely will go back to it after.

I agree, 7 pounds is a little insane


----------



## Spud (Feb 21, 2007)

He never said it was all muscle.

Does it also have the dehydrating effects of normal creatine?


----------



## katt (Feb 21, 2007)

I personally, have never noticed any, but everyone's different you know.


----------



## Spud (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks for the input!


----------



## jach (Apr 15, 2008)

*This stuf works*

My friend hardly was working out, and regardless of what that other guy says, he gained a lot of muscle in a month.  

I swear in least 7 lbs of muscle.   this stuf really works


----------

